# 2012 Miami Football



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Might as well focus on Football since it'll be a while until the NBA lockout is over.

Dolphins have agreed to terms with the Saints on a trade for Reggie Bush, contingent on Bush restructuring his contract.



> When most Dolphins’ fans went to sleep Wednesday night, the names dancing through their heads likely included Broncos quarterback Kyle Orton and Giants running back Ahmad Bradshaw.
> 
> By Thursday morning, they’ll be able to prepare to see a different name dancing through their backfield: Running back Reggie Bush.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

I don't mind going after Bush but do these moves really put us over the top? Kinda frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

^Nope. Especially with the Jets and Pats continuing to get even better. We should be going after Nnamdi Asomugha to pair up next to Vontae. Instead, he might be going to Jets. And I know he's been horrible the past couple of seasons but is there any doubt that Belichek will get Haynesworth back on track?

Deal is done. Bush agreed to a 2yr $10 million deal.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

I don't know squat about Football but isn't Reggie Bush a big deal? I think I heard a lot of noise during his draft and/or rookie season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Yeah, in college he was amazing. He's been pretty good in the pros, just not as great as everyone thought he'd be after his sick college career. He's also been injury prone in the pros.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

You could have gotten Jerious Norwood for a whole lot cheaper. When both are healthy they're pretty much the same player anyways


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

GO RAMS!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Nope. Especially with the Jets and Pats continuing to get even better. We should be going after Nnamdi Asomugha to pair up next to Vontae. Instead, he might be going to Jets. And I know he's been horrible the past couple of seasons but is there any doubt that Belichek will get Haynesworth back on track?
> 
> Deal is done. Bush agreed to a 2yr $10 million deal.


I think we're set at CB for a good 4 years with Smith-Davis. A lot of people hate on Smith but he's turned into a pretty good player. If he had hands he could have had at least 6 more ints. I'm glad they decided to resign Tony McDaniel and Solai. Our defense is gonna be sick again this year. We just need some solid QB play. Doesn't even have to be spectacular. Just move the chains and avoid mistakes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Bush is a glorified change of pace back.


Unless Nnamdi takes a pay cut or Jets want to piss off Revis, he's not signing with them. He's looking for more than what Revis got.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



sMaK said:


> I think we're set at CB for a good 4 years with Smith-Davis. A lot of people hate on Smith but he's turned into a pretty good player. If he had hands he could have had at least 6 more ints. I'm glad they decided to resign Tony McDaniel and Solai. Our defense is gonna be sick again this year. We just need some solid QB play. Doesn't even have to be spectacular. Just move the chains and avoid mistakes.


All we need is a QB. Our team has a history of making **** way more complicated than it needs to be.

Since back when Wannstedt was here we have always adding pieces to our defense instead of getting a damn QB. Our defense has always been stocked with talent while our QB's are trash.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

They should get Zac Robinson..


Whats the feel on Orton to Miami? Do you guys view that as pretty likely now, or do you think you may be stuck with Henne?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

It was supposed to be a done deal yesterday but apparently it hit some snags. I really think the Philly-Zona deal really f'd it up for the Dolphins. Orton and Kolb are very similar and look what Zona had to give up for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



bball2223 said:


> They should get Zac Robinson..


Are we gonna do this again? Go back to that thread and find where I said Zac Robinson was a superstar. I said that I liked the move for the future because he could learn behind Brady who is getting older and take over in the future. Last I checked, the Patriots just drafted Ryan Mallet to do exactly what I described. But then there are the few trolls who took my words and twisted them into me saying "Robinson > Brady."


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

So our big signing was Matt Moore... nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Matt ****ing Moore...

Dolphins are cutting Channing Crowder. That's a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Dolphins quickly picked up his replacement by signing Kevin Burnett to a 4yr deal.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

I thought Crowder was really mediocre, never made any big plays... Burnett isn't the run stuffer Crowder was but our Dline is good enough to mask that


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

I've never seen a player do less per minute than Channing Crowder. It's like he has spent his entire career battling blockers and doing nothing else. He spends entire games engaged with linemen never tackling or doing anything useful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

And being 5-10 yards away from TE's on passing plays. That's what irked me most about him. As well as making no big plays. He only had 1 INT and 1 sack in his time with us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Yet another horrible football season for the Miami teams :nonono:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Razorbacks got mauled Saturday...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Henne out for the season. With David Garrard out there, we signed Sage Rosenfels...

#SuckforLuck


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

What channel is the UNC game on?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Nice win for the Canes. 2 weeks in a row now that the offense has looked very good, against two good defenses on the road. Lamar Miller was finally slowed down but credit to Jacory for his great game. 

The D is dreadful still though. Very worried about next week against the GT option attack. I was at the K-State game and saw their option eat us alive. And GT's option is much more complicated.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

The defense is improving but I don't see how the hell they are going to stop that GT offense. 

Big win today though! Its crazy how our 3 losses have all been so close. Could easily be undefeated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

The second half was pretty discouraging though, especially after the explosive first.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



Adam said:


> Are we gonna do this again? Go back to that thread and find where I said Zac Robinson was a superstar. I said that I liked the move for the future because he could learn behind Brady who is getting older and take over in the future. Last I checked, the Patriots just drafted Ryan Mallet to do exactly what I described. But then there are the few trolls who took my words and twisted them into me saying "Robinson > Brady."


Actually, *no one * thought you were saying Robinson > Brady, if you go back to that draft thread. People didn't agree with him being the heir apparent because wasn't good enough to be and he was a late rd draft pick. There's usually a difference when it's a 2nd-4th rd pick in terms of grooming though. No one gets picked that late to be the next in line and if they work out, it's rare and purely dumb luck. Mallett also may have been picked for trade bait.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Embarrassing effort by the fins tonight. The freaking Florida Panthers scored more goals (7) than the Dolphins scored points. I struggle to find one player that has been a positive this season. 

0-5 and the suck for Luck campaign continues...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Suck for Luck in full effect. What a pathetic team we have, incredible. Never seen such a bunch of losers on one team.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



sMaK said:


> I thought Crowder was really mediocre, never made any big plays... Burnett isn't the run stuffer Crowder was but our Dline is good enough to mask that


Channing Crowder is getting the last laugh here because Kevin Burnett is way worse than Crowder ever was. What the hell has Burnett done all year? At least Crowder was good against the run. Burnett has been a complete waste of space.

Cameron Wake is another on that has me completely confused. The guy was unblockable at times last year. He kept us in the game against the Bears last year by himself. And this year he's been invisible. Crappy tackles are owning him by themselves. Offenses don't even need to double him anymore. Boggles my mind.

People are really angry at Marshall and I get it, I'm angry too. He's dropped a lot of passes but we knew what we were getting with this guy. He's always had problems with dropping passes and he was never a high TD guy. He's always been a glorified possession WR. 

Honestly, has there even been one bright spot? Besides maybe Daniel Thomas and Mike Pouncey, what the hell do we have to forward to? The whole team has been a disappointment and honestly it might be a blessing in disguise if we end up with the worst record in the league. And I really believe they will end up with the worst record. It just HAS to be that first pick. No one else in the draft comes remotely close to what Luck would give us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Remember when people down here were ripping Mike Greenburg for predicting 3-13? Now we'd be pissed if we won more than 2 games.

And Davone Bess should be a bright spot, but we don't use him anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



Dissonance said:


> Actually, *no one * thought you were saying Robinson > Brady, if you go back to that draft thread. People didn't agree with him being the heir apparent because wasn't good enough to be and he was a late rd draft pick. There's usually a difference when it's a 2nd-4th rd pick in terms of grooming though. No one gets picked that late to be the next in line and if they work out, it's rare and purely dumb luck. Mallett also may have been picked for trade bait.


Actually many people including you have misrepresented what I said as Robinson > Brady, including that guy I replied to.

That's your opinion that he wasn't good enough. You're wrong and don't know shit, but what's new? Belichick drafted him to be a QB and that's the only validation that I need. He may not have worked out but that doesn't mean any more than somebody like David Carr busting. Terrible QB's go high for stupid reasons and good QB's are drafted late. Spare me your incorrect absolutes about the draft.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



Adam said:


> Actually many people including you have misrepresented what I said as Robinson > Brady, including that guy I replied to.
> 
> That's your opinion that he wasn't good enough. You're wrong and don't know shit, but what's new? Belichick drafted him to be a QB and that's the only validation that I need. He may not have worked out but that doesn't mean any more than somebody like David Carr busting. Terrible QB's go high for stupid reasons and good QB's are drafted late. Spare me your incorrect absolutes about the draft.


Oh yeah, go back and read. Not one person. If that's what you thought anyone was saying, you were mistaken something. 

Belichick drafted him, sure as a QB, maybe to develop but he didn't stick long. If I and everyone else were wrong (and I tend to be wrong on QBs admittedly) he would have ended up somewhere, be given a chance and maybe shined. Maybe he still can and you can say something. Right now, he's on Bengals practice squad. I never said there were absolutes on top picks or late rd picks working out. It's all luck to be honest. But I've followed enough football to know like I said *usually* there's a difference with how 2nd-4th rd picks and late rd picks are used. Latter are used for developing, not heirs and some prove the system wrong and some are right. 

And settle down now, no need to get testy or defensive over one of your favorite players. I came in peace to clear that shit up. I like how one disagreement makes you do so when you were asking my opinion last draft and taking what I've said with credibility before. Like I have you - before and since.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

That thread you linked is awesome LOL I'm gonna bump it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



sMaK said:


> Channing Crowder is getting the last laugh here because Kevin Burnett is way worse than Crowder ever was. What the hell has Burnett done all year? At least Crowder was good against the run. Burnett has been a complete waste of space.


The dude has been awful. Nowhere to be found against the run and where he is supposed to be good, in coverage, he's getting beat regularly. Yet another Cowboy castoff that failed for us. Just like Columbo and the many others. 

Ireland needs to go way more than Sparano does.



> Cameron Wake is another on that has me completely confused. The guy was unblockable at times last year. He kept us in the game against the Bears last year by himself. And this year he's been invisible. Crappy tackles are owning him by themselves. Offenses don't even need to double him anymore. Boggles my mind.


Biggest disappointment so far has been Wake. The only guy you thought you could rely on and he's become almost invisible.



> Honestly, has there even been one bright spot? Besides maybe Daniel Thomas and Mike Pouncey, what the hell do we have to forward to? The whole team has been a disappointment and honestly it might be a blessing in disguise if we end up with the worst record in the league. And I really believe they will end up with the worst record. It just HAS to be that first pick. No one else in the draft comes remotely close to what Luck would give us.


Yeah, Thomas has been pretty good. Hopefully he can stay healthy. Hard to judge a center but I guess its good that you dont hear his name much.

Cant name anyone else which is crazy. No one on D is even worth mentioning. Every time announcers bring up Vontae Davis' quote about how he and Sean Smith are the best CB duo in the league I cringe. I know Vontae has been injured, but both of them get beat way too much. And Sean Smith dropped another INT this past week of course.

There's still 8 teams out there with 0 or 1 win. Long way to go for that top spot. Hopefully Matt Moore can lead us to that number 1 spot like he did with Carolina last season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

And just when you thought it couldnt get any more embarrassing for this Dolphins team, they do what they just did. Seriously at a loss for words.. 

Suck for Luck lives on.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

lol

Incredible performance today by the Dolphins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Dolphins on the wrong side of something that hadnt happened in 41 years...



> AdamSchefter Adam Schefter
> Broncos became first team since 1970 to come from behind and win game after trailing by 15+ points with 3:00 remaining in 4th quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Yeah that was surreal. I'm not mad, I'm impressed.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Suck for Luck in full effect fellas. Going to be a fun competition between us, Colts and Rams


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

How 'bout them 'Canes? Option? I'll give you the option of losing or losing, GA Tech. MUAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Definitely wasnt expecting us to shut down that option like we did. Very good win. This team seems to be getting better every week. Its good to see.

This team was so close to being undefeated right now. Driving at the 50 down 2 with a 1 minute left at Maryland, with all the suspensions, and couldnt pull it out, At the 2 yard line, at home, against K-State, who is now ranked 10th, with under a minute left and 4 chances to score a TD and win the game and cant do it, and up 6 in VT with a minute or 2 left and allow a long drive and TD and lose.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Good point, haven't realized that. Too bad the Fins are getting all the talk here locally because of their ineptitude. This town is in sports shambles right now.

BTW, I'm sad to say I'm probably moving to NC very soon. League Pass will be gotten, and you'll see me here a whole lot again when the season starts, but it's gonna suck leaving the city I grew up in and the teams I love.

CAM NEWTON BABY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

^Just dont leave the Heat and become a Bobcats fan


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Good luck over there Jace, I'm sure you won't miss the weather or the women


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

And another last minute loss for the Canes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

So much less stressful rooting for this team to lose. Because you just knew, even up 14-3, that the Dolphins would find a way to lose.

#suckforLuck lives on. The Rams won their 1st game today, but the Colts are proving to be quite the competition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Damn, Jacory Harris has played really well this season. Its a shame that its taken him this long to play like this. He played great today. Lamar Miller and Tommy Streeter had great games again. Lamar is now over the 1,000 yard mark on the season.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

I think Jacory is going to get drafted, honestly. Who the hell would have thought that coming into this season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Canes beat USF to become bowl elibile...only to decide a couple of days later to remove themselves from bowl consideration due to the NCAA investigation. Good decision, imo.

How about them Fins? Firmly out of the suck for Luck campaign now. Probably even out of the running for Barkley now too.

The defense hasnt allowed a TD in 3 games after being horrible for the previous 7 games.

And Matt Moore has been pretty damn good of late. His numbers in the last 5 games: 86/127 948 yards 7TD 2INT. Playing Henne out of Miami and possibly winning a job next season as the backup or starting while a rookie gets ready to play.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

"@dixiefriedsport: Randy Shannon in Fayetteville yesterday to talk about the now vacant Arkansas defensive coordinator. That would be a huge upgrade"

Woo Pig Sooie! Opinions?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Dont expect exotic blitzes...or any blitzes at all. D is pretty basic. Mostly relies on the athletes he has. Running QB's and TE's gave his D fits throughout the time he was here. Pass D was always ranked high though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Dont expect exotic blitzes...or any blitzes at all. D is pretty basic. Mostly relies on the athletes he has. Running QB's and TE's gave his D fits throughout the time he was here. Pass D was always ranked high though.


Looking very likely this will happen.

I'm fine with it being basic. Willy Robinson was an NFL guy completely out of his element here. We used tons of front, tons of blitzes, etc. Usually ended up out of place and gave up big plays. We'd give more advanced offenses like Auburn, Georgia, etc lots of trouble with our versatility and then teams like LSU and Alabama would pound us. Considering at one point this season those teams and Arkansas were 1-2-3, we needed to make a change.

I'm pumped up for Randy Shannon if it happens. Would be a home run hire for the Razorbacks. Don't need a stone wall defense, just an above average to good one. I think with the program being at a high point, great facilities, great funding, and with Petrino running the overall show, Randy Shannon could go back to running a really darn good defense. We won't have all the NFL guys, but we get plenty of talent out of Texas, Missouri, LSU, etc.

At the very least he might be pumped to coach Alonzo Highsmith Jr here. Btw, how was that kid not a Miami Hurricane? He has been a good player for the Hogs


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

He's a good DC but he needs his players in there, aka ATHLETES. He also recruits very well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*



Smithian said:


> At the very least he might be pumped to coach Alonzo Highsmith Jr here. Btw, how was that kid not a Miami Hurricane? He has been a good player for the Hogs


He wasnt good enough according to Randy Shannon, I guess. He can ask the question to his new DC


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Interesting stuff.

Something happened... Not sure, but something. No one does. Just that everyone between Miami and Fayetteville thought he'd be hired and it went down the drain. Story circulating is his contract demands were too high. Regardless, missed opportunity for the Hogs and Randy Shannon both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Miami Football*

Jason Taylor announced that this Sunday will be his last game of his career. Congrats to him on an awesome career. It'd be great if he could somehow manage two sacks on Sunday to tie Strahan for 5th place on the all time sack list.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So the Dolphins will be on Hard knocks this season. Looking forward to it. Though if I wasnt a Fins fan, I'd be questioning this just like everyone else is. I'm sure that the HBO sports production staff could make paint drying interesting so it'll still be awesome as always.

And we all know the biggest reason why they chose the Fins. Chance to follow around a rookie QB 1st rd pick adjusting to the pros, a new city and most importantly, his hot wife...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy shit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Tannehill I think I'm in love with your wife. It's so much hotter that she's in the spirit sporting Dolphins colors.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shes cute but nothing to be going crazy about.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I thought way too much of a deal was made out of her. Wouldn't kick her out of bed, but she'd have to be wearing something very promiscuous to get any sort of "daayum" out of me at a bar. If she weren't blond no one would even talk about her. I'm sure there are plenty of rookies with more attractive girls we don't know about.

I know I'll probably get ridiculed for this, but Mila Kunis (see: Dissonance's avatar) is eons hotter than Mrs. Tannehill in my eyes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins bring Chad Ochocinco back home and sign him to a 1-year deal. Just added a big story line for hard knocks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HBO will pay his contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How to make a bad song tolerable: Have cheerleaders in bikinis lip sync the song


----------

